# iPod integration options for the 2008 Pathfinder



## roadgeek (Nov 9, 2007)

We recently leased a beautiful 2008 Pathfinder. The vehicle has Bose Sound, XM, and navigation. When we were about to drive it off the lot, I asked the manager whether the stereo supported true iPod integration rather than just support for audio in. He claimed that it did, and all we'd have to do is go down to Best Buy and buy a special cable.

As it turns out (surprise!), I cannot find any reference to any such magical cable anywhere in the Owner's Manual nor on the web. The closest thing I can find is something called the "Nissan iPod Interface Kit", but the ones listed only claim support for 2004-2006. So my question is, what options do we have for true iPod integration? Does Nissan officially offer some type of solution, or do we need to go with a third party solution? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chinoo (Nov 12, 2007)

Roadgeek, I just bought a new Pathfinder 2008 that comes with the Ipod integration you need a cable like this one Dynex® - 6' 3.5mm Stereo Extension Cable - Black - DX-MP35B, You wont be able to control the Ipod from the radio so you will have to select ur song in the ipod which i think nissan should have made the radio to control the Ipod but they didnt. You dont need any special cables just go to bestbuy buy that cable it work for me.

Chinoo


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have the iPod interface kit made by Nissan for my 2005 Pathy. It integrates the iPod into the NAV display. I don't know if it works with he changes made in the 2008 model... call them to see.

Click here to see


----------



## roadgeek (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, for the information. I called the dealership a few days ago and found out that the official iPod connector part for the 2008 Pathfinder isn't even out yet. The guy in their parts department said that it'll likely be compatible with the 2007, but he wasn't sure. He estimated that it should be out sometime in the next few months.

It's unfortunate that the service manager at Port City Nissan in Portsmouth, NH either didn't know this, or lied to us.

Anyway, I wanted to post a follow up for anyone else who finds themselves in a similar situation.


----------



## StatsGenie (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for the followup...

I hade a similar experience with my dealer. Actually, I had bought the "Ipod Interface Kit" as advertised in the 2008 Pathfinder / Armada brochure and on the nissan official site... To learn before delivery that the kit was compatible with up to 2007 models only!! 

So for the time being I have to stick with the Aux. cable.... Hopefully they will have a compatible IPod Interface out shortly.

Aside from this issue, had great service and buying experience with Coupal & Brassard Chambly Nissan.


----------



## acomiskey (Oct 4, 2007)

Check leesparts.com. 

They have listed on their website an ipod interface specifically for 2008 with or without sat radio. They also have it listed on ebay with an installation guide. 

Nissan Pathfinder iPod Interface

See "Select an Option" towards bottom of page.

It appears to be the same part numbers(see ebay link) for the 2006-2007 interface, so I'm a little hesitant to pick it up. 

eBay Motors: Nissan Pathfinder iPod Interface (item 370001447296 end time Dec-30-07 22:52:45 PST)

Anyone want to be a guinea pig? I wrote them an email to try and confirm compatibility, will let you know if I hear back from them.


----------



## acomiskey (Oct 4, 2007)

StatsGenie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the followup...
> 
> ...


Do you have the part numbers of the interface you bought that wouldn't work?


----------



## StatsGenie (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't have the part numbers of the interface I "tried" to buy, I'll see if I can get them on monday.

Btw, I didn't actually test it to confirm if it did not work, the purchase of the interface was stopped before delivery when a guy from Nissan Toronto told my dealer it would not work with the 2008 model...

As for the part numbers being alike, it seems there is a slight difference in 1 of the components, maybe a differnet cable or connector or whatever?!?

Nissan Pathfinder iPod Interface 2008 With Satellite Radio 
*999U7-VR002* 999U7-VS000 999U7-VS001 $235.00 $235.00 

Nissan Pathfinder iPod Interface 2005-2007 With Satellite Radio 
*999U7-ST000* 999U7-VS000 999U7-VS001 $235.00 $235.00

So, when are you buying the kit to let us know if it works?


----------



## acomiskey (Oct 4, 2007)

StatsGenie said:


> I don't have the part numbers of the interface I "tried" to buy, I'll see if I can get them on monday.
> 
> Btw, I didn't actually test it to confirm if it did not work, the purchase of the interface was stopped before delivery when a guy from Nissan Toronto told my dealer it would not work with the 2008 model...
> 
> ...


I did notice that after I had written the post. That number is the actual interface module. The other parts are just the cables. 

A search of 999U7-VR002 on google yields some interesting results. Seems it is also used for the Infiniti FX and Murano.

One thread in particular makes me think it's stiill the wrong part.

Nissan Murano iPod interface works great - Page 6 - iPod - iPhone - iTunes Forums at iLounge

"You got the wrong adapter, you need a 999U7-VR002 for a 2007 Pathfinder, switch it to the new adapter and you problems will be fixed."

Haven't heard back from leesparts.com yet, they probably don't know either.


----------



## StatsGenie (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi,

I tried to contact my sales rep today, but he was not there (big snow storm over here!!). Should be able to contact him tomorrow!

I did get a reply from bancroftaccessories.com though after I emailed them regarding this product: iPOD INTERFACE - Item #: 999U7-VR000  to check out if an equivalent was available for the 2008 pathfinder :



> Nissan has not released a kit for the 2008 Pathfinder yet. As soon as they do, we will have it on the site.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ...


----------



## StatsGenie (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi, 

talked with my dealer... He confirmed to me that the iPod interface is not yet available and that the part numbers for the "2008 iPod Interface" on leesparts.com are not a match to the "New" interface.

Guess we'll have to wait a bit more?!?!

Did you get a response from leesparts.com?


----------



## acomiskey (Oct 4, 2007)

StatsGenie said:


> Hi,
> 
> talked with my dealer... He confirmed to me that the iPod interface is not yet available and that the part numbers for the "2008 iPod Interface" on leesparts.com are not a match to the "New" interface.
> 
> ...


That sucks. No response from leesparts yet.

Since your dealer says the part numbers don't match for the new interface, does that mean he has the new part numbers?

Thanks for the update.


----------



## StatsGenie (Dec 1, 2007)

acomiskey said:


> Since your dealer says the part numbers don't match for the new interface, does that mean he has the new part numbers?


No, just that the part numbers given don't match with an iPod Interface...


----------



## DruDog (Dec 29, 2007)

bump.

anybody have this hooked up in their 08 Pathy yet?

could u post up some pics of how the screen looks while playing ipod? (album art visible?, etc)

thanx.


----------



## acomiskey (Oct 4, 2007)

DruDog said:


> bump.
> 
> anybody have this hooked up in their 08 Pathy yet?
> 
> ...


As far as I know it still isn't released for 2008 models. I could be wrong, I just haven't heard. Hopefully it will be out soon.


----------



## DruDog (Dec 29, 2007)

I called a local Nissan Dealer yesterday. He said they have the kits.

but we all know how some parts people are not always the most informed.


----------



## acomiskey (Oct 4, 2007)

If it's the same part numbers as the pre 2008 then it's wrong. 

Do you know if the part numbers were different?


----------



## DruDog (Dec 29, 2007)

acomiskey said:


> If it's the same part numbers as the pre 2008 then it's wrong.
> 
> Do you know if the part numbers were different?


i did not get into that much detail.

i just asked the parts guy if he had the ipod integration kit for an 08 Pathy.

and he said yes.

i didnt ask for the part #'s and didnt compare them.

if i get bored, i can go back and do that, i guess. But I'm leaning towards not doing it. Over $200 for the kit, and $150 for install? Nah. I'll just load up the Music Box.

but i was curious to see how it looks on the screen with the ipod playing.

oh well. no worries.


----------



## 0deuce0 (Dec 29, 2007)

Bumping this one up again... 

Anyone have any luck with a 08 pathfinder ipod interface controlable via the stock radio?


----------



## Graham_1964 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have done some searching for interface kits for UK Pathfinders and this one will work using radio and/or steering wheel controls

Nissan iPod Interface :: NISSAN :: XCarLink


----------



## 0deuce0 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks! I found one here in the states on Ebay... 

Now how do i remove the stereo?!? I found the two screws underneath my center cup holders piece... but thats it... cant seem to find anything else...


----------



## Graham_1964 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi - The US (BOSE etc) units are different to the UK (Clarion) unit so I'm guessing that dash is completely different to th UK assembly.

Try this site though: Car Stereo Fitting | Car Stereo Removal | Remove Car Stereo Advice | Fit Car Stereo Help


----------



## 0deuce0 (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow! That is a great site! Couldnt find which one was the us equivalent to the pathfinder... Ill keep looking though... Unless someone knows a US site like this...


tom


----------



## Volvite (Nov 12, 2010)

I hate to bring up such an old thread, but I just bought a 08 Pathfinder used. It has the Bose system with the Navigation and I'm intrested in a true ipod integration kit that does not use the 3.5m aux jack. Anyone have an update on a sucessful install?


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Manufacturers are going away from the Apple interface and going directly to USB. The iPod integration kit doesn't natively charge newer iPods or iPhones anyways.

The USB port does charge as well as play music...

it seems like the 2008 pathy is stuck in the middle with only the audio in.


----------



## Volvite (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok, with that in mind, do they have a USB adaptor we can connect to the 08 head unit?


----------



## WillThePlank (Feb 18, 2011)

Calimoxo2 said:


> Manufacturers are going away from the Apple interface and going directly to USB. The iPod integration kit doesn't natively charge newer iPods or iPhones anyways.
> 
> The USB port does charge as well as play music...
> 
> it seems like the 2008 pathy is stuck in the middle with only the audio in.



+1 Most usb head units will fully controll an iPod connected to the USB port.

Also I am just about to recieve an 07 Pathfinder here in the UK and I will make a guide for those with NO Aux input of any sort and how to install one.


----------



## Volvite (Nov 12, 2010)

I have an aux input, but I want to be able to control the ipod from the steering wheel. Any update to this?


----------



## samingle30 (Sep 18, 2017)

*wiring question*

I currently have a 2008 pathfinder with the stock stereo deck installed and wanted to swap it out with my pioneer DEH-X6700BS stereo deck. the only problem i have run into so far is that the stock wiring harness that comes on the pathfinder does not have the same colored wires as my new stereo. I have matched the 12 volt power ground and accessory power but my stereo keeps saying there is an amp error. I was wondering if any one had a colored diagram for the wiring harness so that i could match them correctly and solve this problem. Also has any one run into the issue of the drivers air bag being disabled some how on this specific model vehicle?


----------

